# Pink shows her belly *bikini* @ the beach in Los Angeles 14.11.2010 x 52



## Q (15 Nov. 2010)

​ thx Preppie


----------



## cassidy (15 Nov. 2010)

Were missing 10 pics


----------



## Q (15 Nov. 2010)

cassidy schrieb:


> Were missing 10 pics



... reloading the pictures


----------



## Q (15 Nov. 2010)

Q schrieb:


> ... reloading the pictures




Edit: "DONE" Have fun!


----------



## Mandalorianer (15 Nov. 2010)

*bald sehen wir mehr oder auch nicht  :thx: für die Bilder*


----------



## King_Karlo (15 Nov. 2010)

mama pink


----------



## beginner (15 Nov. 2010)

Das einzige, was wir sicher wissen ist, dass sie ins Wasser gepullert hat..... Ob die Plauze das Produkt von Hartlucks Lenden oder das Ergebnis mehrerer Tüten Cupcakes ist, werden die nächsten Wochen zeigen.


----------



## korat (15 Nov. 2010)

I love her belly !


----------



## krawutz (16 Nov. 2010)

Und wieder bleibt die gegenwärtig wichtigste Frage der Menschheit unbeantwortet.


----------



## Mike150486 (17 Nov. 2010)

Der Bauch sieht ja nun nicht soo dick aus... so sieht ihr Bauch eigentlich immer aus.
Kommt vom Training, dass ihr Bauch ein wenig dicker aussieht (das machen die Muskeln  )

Danke auf jeden Fall für die schönen Fotos =)


----------



## Punisher (17 Nov. 2010)

Na also Muskeln sehen anders aus


----------



## Etzel (19 Nov. 2010)

Na ja da sieht man eigentlich noch nix aber da siehs bestätigt hat. Und es wird ein Mädchen also Pink II.!


----------



## pinkroxx (21 Nov. 2010)

danke!


----------



## erinn87 (22 Nov. 2010)

so happy for p!nk and carey <3


----------



## Mike150486 (24 Nov. 2010)

Punisher schrieb:


> Na also Muskeln sehen anders aus



Ich find schon, dass es wie Muskeln aussieht.
Auf jeden Fall hat sie mehr Muskeln am Bauch und an den Armen als ich 

Und inzwischen sagt sie ja selber auch, dass es ein Mädchen wird


----------

